# comparison between west and here.



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

you remember what i wrote about here . i said people are idle talk, childish .(at least some part , which among them i feel secure)

Now i have my word for the west . it is actually the same there . some part are educated , mature but still have deficits. If i ever go abroad i wont see childish people but who are cold like a stone . Again some part of west . So this is anti-Hegelian perspective by me . you know he says about history spirit and being mature and getting rid of childishness towards the present modern age. 
this country is becoming mature everyday , still there is way to go . Hegelian thought works . Hegel was saying truth . this is the history of mind.

but actually most of things do not change , they just change forms .

I still feel comfortable with west people . because of education i had maybe . (I had Western type of education in English) So my loneliness is beyond like nineteenth century Europe , living in a country where revolution is in sight.

This should not be understood i criticise my people for being childish but times are changing (B. Dylan) and we should adapt to it. whether right or wrong this is it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

hey nobody wants to talk to me, what s happening there?why you rather leave me alone ? are you that silent ? because i am not talking of ordinary emotions like you do? i dont read your posts , nothing i learn much from them , what i loose is nothing but what you loose is a lot.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

What you're saying is too complex for us. We be but simple western folks. All of us West of the Hellespont are too busy cookin' road kill and playin' Tic Tac Toe to talk 'bout anything that complex. Yeeehaaaah!!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What I think Sebastian is trying to say is, what are you talking about ? It doesn't seem to make much sense. We aren't avoiding you, just confused !


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

what the hell is this person talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

This reminds me for some reason of the beginning to 'Naked Lunch.' I have no idea what it's about and for that reason it stands a part more as a fascinating object, as a baroque tribal goo-gaw than as an informative or lucid discourse on These Modern Times.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Maybe he is Chinese and living in Germany. Stolen at birth, perhaps?


----------

